# how do u join a club



## 83cuttlas (Apr 29, 2012)

Is it like the union u gotta know somebody ,,,lol nah just asking must be KOO to roll with nothin but Lo los cruising ,,and all with the same passion ,,stay up every one


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

You gotta get jumped in for 60 seconds!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

wtf is a cuttlas


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Talk to the amazing caucasion he will let you know what it takes to get into the big bad Cali Image.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

PICAZZO said:


> You gotta get jumped in for 60 seconds!


simone!!

everyone knows clubs are gangs ese. ayyeee everyone preaches that every club doesn't promote gangs or that gang lifestyle.

its firme to be idolized when you get busted for selling drugs or getting shot.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

eh!?!


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

Most these clubs nowadays try n "recruit" anybody n everybody, an don't even need cars. Most these clubs hand out plaques n tatts even if you only been rollin wif em for less than a year! WTF IS THAT? Standards for clubs have gone to shit, most these people "brag" first thing when you meet em that they part of a "club" when in reality if it weren't for one or two "members" they could't do it themselves, they wouldn't know what a solenoid is :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Jigsaw (Mar 2, 2012)

car clubs are fo *******


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

Mr Jigsaw said:


> car clubs are fo *******


QFT circle jerkin'


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

Goku said:


> Most these clubs nowadays try n "recruit" anybody n everybody, an don't even need cars. Most these clubs hand out plaques n tatts even if you only been rollin wif em for less than a year! WTF IS THAT? Standards for clubs have gone to shit, most these people "brag" first thing when you meet em that they part of a "club" when in reality if it weren't for one or two "members" they could't do it themselves, they wouldn't know what a solenoid is :roflmao:


Must be a southwest thing???? Lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u gotta wash someones underware.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

u gotta let the whole club run a train on ur sister


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Aye holmes, you have to buy nike cortez, a palm comb, a hair net and get a smile now cry later tatted on you.


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

Sangre por sangre.You have to kill the member of another car club,And for you it has to be somebody big, somebody we cant touch, without losing alot of canales!!!Chaleh!


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

83cuttlas said:


> Is it like the union u gotta know somebody ,,,lol nah just asking must be KOO to roll with nothin but Lo los cruising ,,and all with the same passion ,,stay up every one


DEPENDS ON THE CLUB. THERE'S AT LEAST ONE CLUB THAT ONLY REQUIRES YOU TO PURCHASE A T-SHIRT AND PAY DUES AND YOU ARE A MEMBER.


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

PICAZZO said:


> You gotta get jumped in for 60 seconds!


or sexed in....


----------



## IzodOne (Apr 16, 2011)

:roflmao:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

If its a "real" or "og" club you gotta have done atleast a year in the joint!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Cuban Dave said:


> Sangre por sangre.You have to kill the member of another car club,And for you it has to be somebody big, somebody we cant touch, without losing alot of canales!!!Chaleh!


^^^^^^^^^^^best one so far


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Jack Bauer said:


> DEPENDS ON THE CLUB. THERE'S AT LEAST ONE CLUB THAT ONLY REQUIRES YOU TO PURCHASE A T-SHIRT AND PAY DUES AND YOU ARE A MEMBER.


DO THEY STILL SELL THE CLUB TOILET PAPER IN THE ONLINE WEB STORE?


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Goku said:


> Most these clubs nowadays try n "recruit" anybody n everybody, an don't even need cars. Most these clubs hand out plaques n tatts even if you only been rollin wif em for less than a year! WTF IS THAT? Standards for clubs have gone to shit, most these people "brag" first thing when you meet em that they part of a "club" when in reality if it weren't for one or two "members" they could't do it themselves, they wouldn't know what a solenoid is :roflmao:


Very true


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

Just buy a plaque on craigslist or on ebay like daniel ducati did, check to see that there are no chapters near by then fly that plaque like a baws :nicoderm:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> Just buy a plaque on craigslist or on ebay like daniel ducati did, check to see that there are no chapters near by then fly that plaque like a baws :nicoderm:


:wow:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> Just buy a plaque on craigslist or on ebay like daniel ducati did, check to see that there are no chapters near by then fly that plaque like a baws :nicoderm:



bahahahahahahahahHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> DO THEY STILL SELL THE CLUB TOILET PAPER IN THE ONLINE WEB STORE?


Not sure. If its the club I'm thinking of and their logo is printed on the toilet paper, then wouldn't that toilet paper be considered used already....since it already has shit all over it.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Jack Bauer said:


> Not sure. If its the club I'm thinking of and their logo is printed on the toilet paper, then wouldn't that toilet paper be considered used already....since it already has shit all over it.


what club is that? :drama:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Don't need a car anymore. 

Just pipe dreams n big hopes.


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Jack Bauer said:


> Not sure. If its the club I'm thinking of and their logo is printed on the toilet paper, then wouldn't that toilet paper be considered used already....since it already has shit all over it.


QFT


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> u gotta let the whole club run a train on ur sister




LOL


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> Just buy a plaque on craigslist or on ebay like daniel ducati did, check to see that there are no chapters near by then fly that plaque like a baws :nicoderm:


 I tell you what


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Jack Bauer said:


> DEPENDS ON THE CLUB. THERE'S AT LEAST ONE CLUB THAT ONLY REQUIRES YOU TO PURCHASE A T-SHIRT AND PAY DUES AND YOU ARE A MEMBER.


Please refer to the T-Shirtz Only C.C. President Robledo :nicoderm:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:roflmao::rofl::thumbsdown: joining a club sounds great!


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

You gotta shoot a cop....at krispie kreme doughnuts


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> Just buy a plaque on craigslist or on ebay like daniel ducati did, check to see that there are no chapters near by then fly that plaque like a baws :nicoderm:


SONOFABISH!!!! :rofl: dat sucka tatted his arm too. BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

83cuttlas said:


> Is it like the union u gotta know somebody ,,,lol nah just asking must be KOO to roll with nothin but Lo los cruising ,,and all with the same passion ,,stay up every one


LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING YOUNG SQUIRE, YOU NEED TO DO YOUR DUE DILIGENCE AND RESEARCH THE CLUB YOU WANT TO JOIN. CHECK TO SEE WHO THE MEMBERS ARE AND WHAT BENEFITS THEY OFFER (401K, GYM MEMBERSHIP, STOCK INVESTMENTS, ETC). FINDING THE RIGHT CLUB CAN BE A JOB BY ITSELF. HOWEVER, WHEN YOU LAND THE RIGHT CLUB, IT'S A GREAT FEELING. WHEN YOU ARE ROLLING WITH A CAR CLUB, IT IS A FEELING LIKE HAVING SEX; SEX IS JUST A LITTLE BIT BETTER THAN RIDING WITH A BUNCH HOMIES IN CLEAN LOW LOWS.

AT CALI IMAGE, WE STRIVE TO MAKE THE CLUBBING EXPERIENCE UNIQUE. WE OFFER MEMBERS 401K PLANS (ONLY CAR CLUB TO OFFER THAT), GYM MEMBERSHIPS (EQUINOX/LA FITNESS), AND FINANCIAL INVESTMENT SERVICES. THE INVESTMENT PROGRAM AUTOMATICALLY INVESTS PORTIONS OF OUR MEMBERS DUES INTO LONG TERM US TREASURY BONDS AND THE REST INTO STOCKS. 

MR. SHADES WORKS WITH YOUNG MEMBERS TO ENSURE THAT THEY ARE WELL ROUNDED INDIVIDUALS. HE DEVELOPED THE INVESTMENT PROGRAM BECAUSE HE REALIZED THAT WHEN A MEMBER DIVERTS HIS LIFE SAVINGS INTO A CAR, IT TAKES A TOLL ON THE FAMILY. THAT IN TURN AFFECTS THE MEMBER AND ULTIMATELY THE CLUB. BY OFFERING SOUND FINANCIAL SOLUTIONS, CALI IMAGE HAS NOT ONLY AFFORDED ITS MEMBERS THE OPPORTUNITY TO DRIVE SOME OF THE FINEST LOWRIDERS THAT HAVE EVER TOUCHED ASPHALT THROUGHOUT NORTH AMERICA, BUT IS HAS ALSO MADE IT'S MEMBERS SOME OF THE WEALTHIEST LOWRIDERS IN THE MOTORSPORT TODAY. 

WE DO SCREEN MEMBERS WHO THE CLUB FEELS MIGHT MAKE WORTHY CANDIDATES. PART OF THIS INCLUDES AN ORAL TEST. IF YOU WANT TO MEAT SOME OF OUR MEMBERS, SEND ME A PM.

CALI IMAGE. LIVE WELL AND PROSPER.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

EBAY said:


> Aye holmes, you have to buy nike cortez, a palm comb, a hair net and get a smile now cry later tatted on you.


I can think of other clubs like that.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING YOUNG SQUIRE, YOU NEED TO DO YOUR DUE DILIGENCE AND RESEARCH THE CLUB YOU WANT TO JOIN. CHECK TO SEE WHO THE MEMBERS ARE AND WHAT BENEFITS THEY OFFER (401K, GYM MEMBERSHIP, STOCK INVESTMENTS, ETC). FINDING THE RIGHT CLUB CAN BE A JOB BY ITSELF. HOWEVER, WHEN YOU LAND THE RIGHT CLUB, IT'S A GREAT FEELING. WHEN YOU ARE ROLLING WITH A CAR CLUB, IT IS A FEELING LIKE HAVING SEX; SEX IS JUST A LITTLE BIT BETTER THAN RIDING WITH A BUNCH HOMIES IN CLEAN LOW LOWS.
> 
> AT CALI IMAGE, WE STRIVE TO MAKE THE CLUBBING EXPERIENCE UNIQUE. WE OFFER MEMBERS 401K PLANS (ONLY CAR CLUB TO OFFER THAT), GYM MEMBERSHIPS (EQUINOX/LA FITNESS), AND FINANCIAL INVESTMENT SERVICES. THE INVESTMENT PROGRAM AUTOMATICALLY INVESTS PORTIONS OF OUR MEMBERS DUES INTO LONG TERM US TREASURY BONDS AND THE REST INTO STOCKS.
> 
> ...


Damn I want to join even more. What beach side bathroom can I meat Mr.Shades in.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING YOUNG SQUIRE, YOU NEED TO DO YOUR DUE DILIGENCE AND RESEARCH THE CLUB YOU WANT TO JOIN. CHECK TO SEE WHO THE MEMBERS ARE AND WHAT BENEFITS THEY OFFER (401K, GYM MEMBERSHIP, STOCK INVESTMENTS, ETC). FINDING THE RIGHT CLUB CAN BE A JOB BY ITSELF. HOWEVER, WHEN YOU LAND THE RIGHT CLUB, IT'S A GREAT FEELING. WHEN YOU ARE ROLLING WITH A CAR CLUB, IT IS A FEELING LIKE HAVING SEX; SEX IS JUST A LITTLE BIT BETTER THAN RIDING WITH A BUNCH HOMIES IN CLEAN LOW LOWS.
> 
> AT CALI IMAGE, WE STRIVE TO MAKE THE CLUBBING EXPERIENCE UNIQUE. WE OFFER MEMBERS 401K PLANS (ONLY CAR CLUB TO OFFER THAT), GYM MEMBERSHIPS (EQUINOX/LA FITNESS), AND FINANCIAL INVESTMENT SERVICES. THE INVESTMENT PROGRAM AUTOMATICALLY INVESTS PORTIONS OF OUR MEMBERS DUES INTO LONG TERM US TREASURY BONDS AND THE REST INTO STOCKS.
> 
> ...



bahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

The only advise I can give. Is to find a club close to home. And make sure yu chill wih them a couple of times before you join. If it's what u and yur family like. Join. Cause it's a investment both for you and the other members. We have 90 day probation and that goes both ways. If the new member says. Well I'm not really down. It's cool. No feelings hurt. Also make sure you know the rules and regulations that are set. Like fly plaque only if your car is lifted. Juice no bags. And the people in the club. If you can hang with them then join.


----------



## IFABSTUFF (Apr 15, 2012)

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING YOUNG SQUIRE, YOU NEED TO DO YOUR DUE DILIGENCE AND RESEARCH THE CLUB YOU WANT TO JOIN. CHECK TO SEE WHO THE MEMBERS ARE AND WHAT BENEFITS THEY OFFER (401K, GYM MEMBERSHIP, STOCK INVESTMENTS, ETC). FINDING THE RIGHT CLUB CAN BE A JOB BY ITSELF. HOWEVER, WHEN YOU LAND THE RIGHT CLUB, IT'S A GREAT FEELING. WHEN YOU ARE ROLLING WITH A CAR CLUB, IT IS A FEELING LIKE HAVING SEX; SEX IS JUST A LITTLE BIT BETTER THAN RIDING WITH A BUNCH HOMIES IN CLEAN LOW LOWS.
> 
> AT CALI IMAGE, WE STRIVE TO MAKE THE CLUBBING EXPERIENCE UNIQUE. WE OFFER MEMBERS 401K PLANS (ONLY CAR CLUB TO OFFER THAT), GYM MEMBERSHIPS (EQUINOX/LA FITNESS), AND FINANCIAL INVESTMENT SERVICES. THE INVESTMENT PROGRAM AUTOMATICALLY INVESTS PORTIONS OF OUR MEMBERS DUES INTO LONG TERM US TREASURY BONDS AND THE REST INTO STOCKS.
> 
> ...


that's like kicking someone when their down! "Hey, we know you are barely getting by because your spending your money building your ride and not paying bills on time....but we need our membership money bitch". 
WTF
As "MAKIN MONEY" would say, dues are for *******.
And atleast you guys do an oral test....if it was written someone would be in trouble lol.

LMAO @ BIG RED


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

ORAL:naughty:TEST??


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

someone say no **** please!


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

ElProfeJose said:


> The only advise I can give. Is to find a club close to home. And make sure yu chill wih them a couple of times before you join. If it's what u and yur family like. Join. Cause it's a investment both for you and the other members. We have 90 day probation and that goes both ways. If the new member says. Well I'm not really down. It's cool. No feelings hurt. Also make sure you know the rules and regulations that are set. Like fly plaque only if your car is lifted. Juice no bags. And the people in the club. If you can hang with them then join.


THAT IS SOUND ADVICE FROM A MEMBER OF A TOP NOTCH CLUB. LATINS FINEST HOLDS THEIR WEIGHT IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD. KEEP IT UP. 



IFABSTUFF said:


> that's like kicking someone when their down! "Hey, we know you are barely getting by because your spending your money building your ride and not paying bills on time....but we need our membership money bitch".
> WTF
> As "MAKIN MONEY" would say, dues are for *******.
> And atleast you guys do an oral test....if it was written someone would be in trouble lol.
> ...


YOUNG GOLDFISH, I THINK YOU ARE MISUNDERSTANDING HOW WE OPERATE. WE COLLECT DUES TO ENRICH OUR MEMBERS, NOT DIMINISH THEM. FOR THE SAKE OF ARGUMENT, IF A MEMBER WERE TO MAKE A BAD INVESTMENT (IMPOSSIBLE WITH THE HELP OF MR. SHADES), THE CLUB WOULD FORGIVE THE MEMBER FOR 6 MONTHS OF DUES. BEFORE INVESTING, ALL DUES GO INTO A TRUST ACCOUNT THAT ALSO ACTS AS A RESERVE. SHOULD THE MEMBERS NEED ASSISTANCE, WE CAN BAIL THEM OUT. MR. SHADES GETS APPALLED WHEN CLUBS COLLECT DONATIONS BECAUSE A MEMBER CAN'T PAY MEDICAL BILLS. STOP BEING SLOPPY AND PUT THEIR DUES TO GOOD USE; GET THEM COVERED.

A LOT OF CLUBS THROW AROUND WORDS LIKE "FAMILY" VERY LOOSELY. THE TRUTH IS THAT THEY WILL TELL YOU TO FUCK OFF THE SECOND YOU NEED SOMETHING DONE FROM THEM, EVEN THOUGH YOU MIGHT HAVE ALREADY CONFERRED A BENEFIT UPON THEM. WE DON'T CONSIDER OURSELVES TO BE A FAMILY; THAT IS REPUGNANT TO OUR CONSCIENCE. A CAR CLUB AND BLOOD ARE TWO DIFFERENT THINGS. RATHER, WE ARE A PROFESSIONAL ASSOCIATION IN PRIVY WITH ONE AND OTHER. WE ARE BOUND BY PRINCIPLES IN THE UNIFORM COMMERCIAL CODE AND COMMON LAW. IT'S FOR REASONS LIKE THIS THAT OUR MEMBERS PROSPER IN ALL ASPECTS OF THEIR LIVES, NOT JUST AT THE SHOWS.

I HOPE THIS HELPS CLARIFY ANY MISUNDERSTANDINGS.



PAPA_SNOPS said:


> ORAL:naughty:TEST??


A LOT OF CLUBS BREAK UP BECAUSE PEOPLE CAN'T COMMUNICATE WELL. OUR ORAL TEST IS DESIGNED TO GAGE HOW COMPATIBLE A PROSPECT IS WITH OUR MEMBERS. IF A PROSPECT IS VERY COMPATIBLE, THEY GET TO MEAT MR. SHADES FOR A FINAL ORAL TEST.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Buy this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HOPPIN-HYDR...588?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230bc9cf7c


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> THAT IS SOUND ADVICE FROM A MEMBER OF A TOP NOTCH CLUB. LATINS FINEST HOLDS THEIR WEIGHT IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD. KEEP IT UP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf??!


----------



## IFABSTUFF (Apr 15, 2012)

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> I HOPE THIS HELPS CLARIFY ANY MISUNDERSTANDINGS.


Sorry, lost me at goldfish......and it sounds like a scam. If you want to better your members, get them discounts to their own gym membership, and give them advice on how to invest in the money market. Anyone can deal with wells fargo. Simply tell them here is were you get your plaque, sticker, and or T-shirt and let it be that. When you take someones money and not give them shit but a smile and an earfull of what your doing with their money and they will see the benefits later down the road. Your not that mans friend or family....your simply fuckin him in the ass with no KY and sending him down the road barefoot, but atleast he will get those new Jordans someday down the road.
There is a reason for the monopoly man in your avatar, alot of people dont know how to monopolize....congrats on finding your gig. I'll keep my yearly dues and make an honest living with a real 401k invested in a secured funds account. Clubless, and still go home to my family everynight with my cash and bank card in my wallet, not in anothermans.
Sorry bro, not buying it.



for arguements sake





Tha Amazin Caucasian;15545456A said:


> LOT OF CLUBS BREAK UP BECAUSE *PEOPLE CAN'T COMMUNICATE WELL*. OUR ORAL TEST IS DESIGNED TO *GAGE* HOW COMPATIBLE A PROSPECT IS WITH OUR MEMBERS. IF A PROSPECT IS VERY COMPATIBLE, THEY GET TO *MEAT* *MR. SHADES FOR A FINAL ORAL TEST*.


GAGE- gauge....12 gauge, thickness, gauge of cockring
MEAT- meet, to find someone, connect at a certain place or time. or Meat....beef, cock in ass
Final Oral Test: Check for stupidity...how gullable someone is....last resort offer a bj for their dues


----------



## IFABSTUFF (Apr 15, 2012)

ars!n said:


> Buy this:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HOPPIN-HYDROS-1-24-Scale-Lowrider-Plaque-ROLLERZ-ONLY-/150521630588?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230bc9cf7chttp://www.ebay.com/itm/HOPPIN-HYDR...588?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230bc9cf7c


 more legit....your not buying into the RO....but atleast your getting something in return for your money!


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

IFABSTUFF said:


> Sorry, lost me at goldfish......and it sounds like a scam. If you want to better your members, get them discounts to their own gym membership, and give them advice on how to invest in the money market. Anyone can deal with wells fargo. Simply tell them here is were you get your plaque, sticker, and or T-shirt and let it be that. When you take someones money and not give them shit but a smile and an earfull of what your doing with their money and they will see the benefits later down the road. Your not that mans friend or family....your simply fuckin him in the ass with no KY and sending him down the road barefoot, but atleast he will get those new Jordans someday down the road.
> There is a reason for the monopoly man in your avatar, alot of people dont know how to monopolize....congrats on finding your gig. I'll keep my yearly dues and make an honest living with a real 401k invested in a secured funds account. Clubless, and still go home to my family everynight with my cash and bank card in my wallet, not in anothermans.
> Sorry bro, not buying it.
> 
> ...


I WASN'T TRYING TO RECRUIT YOU INTO CALI IMAGE, SO PLEASE DON'T FLATTER YOURSELF BY ASSUMING YOU'D HAVE WHAT IT TAKES TO ROLL WITH THE BEST CAR CLUB IN THE GAME. THE REASON WE INVEST A PORTION OF DUES INTO LONG TERM US TREASURY BONDS IS SO THAT OUR MEMBERS ARE GUARANTEED A RETURN ON THE INVESTMENT DOWN THE ROAD. IF YOU KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THE MARKET, YOU'D KNOW US TREASURY BONDS ARE THE MOST SECURE INVESTMENT; THEY JUST DON'T PAY AS MUCH. IT IS THE STOCK INVESTMENTS THAT TYPICALLY GET OUR MEMBERS PAID MORE MONEY AND FASTER; WHICH OF COURSE INVOLVES MORE RISK THAN THE TREASURY BONDS, BUT WITH SOUND INVESTMENT ADVICE FROM MR. SHADES, YOU CAN'T GO WRONG. 

TO BETTER ILLUSTRATE MY POINT, MR. SHADES READS THE WALL STREET JOURNAL EVERYDAY. ALTHOUGH IT IS NOT REQUIRED OF MEMBERS TO READ THE WSJ, MOST MEMBERS WILL READ IT EVERYDAY, MYSELF INCLUDED. IT IS SAID THAT THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE AVERAGE WSJ READER AND THE AVERAGE COLLEGE GRADUATE IS THAT THE COLLEGE KID WILL EARN $65K PER YEAR; THE AVERAGE WSJ READER EARNS $167K PER YEAR. THIS KIND OF DISCIPLINE PAYS OFF. IN LATE 2010, MR. SHADES READ IN THE WSJ THAT BEST BUY HAD ANNOUNCED THAT THEIR PROFIT MARGIN WAS 25%. ANYTIME A PUBLICLY TRADED COMPANY OPERATES WITH A PROFIT MARGIN ABOVE 20%, YOU KNOW THEY ARE GOING TO HAVE A SURPLUS OF MONEY AND WILL LIKELY PAY DIVIDENDS. MR. SHADES MANDATED THAT ALL IMAGE MEMBERS HEAVILY INVEST IN BEST BUY STOCK. SURE ENOUGH, WE GOT THE STOCKS THE NEXT DAY BEFORE THE STOCK PRICE INCREASED. THE REAL KICKER WAS THAT THE COMPANY STARTED PAYING DIVIDENDS. NOT ONLY DID CALI IMAGE MEMBERS BENEFIT FROM SHORT SWING PROFITS, THEY ALSO REAPED THE BENEFITS OF THE DIVIDENDS. 

MORE RECENTLY, MR. SHADES KNEW THAT THE FB STOCK WOULD SUBSTANTIALLY DROP BELOW THE IPO OF $38. HE DIDN'T NEED TO BE TIPPED OFF FROM MORGAN STANLEY TO KNOW THAT HE SHOULD HOLD OFF IN PURCHASING FB STOCK AT THE IPO. WHAT CLUB PRESIDENT MONITORS THINGS LIKE THIS? 

NOW IF YOU PREFER THAT YOUR CLUB DUES GO TO SOME GRADE 10 DROP OUT WHO IS NOT EARNING YOU A RETURN ON AN INVESTMENT BECAUSE THERE IS NO INVESTMENT, THEN BY ALL MEANS, JOIN ANOTHER CLUB. THOSE FOLKS PAY DUES AND THAT MONEY DOESN'T COLLECT INTEREST, BUT INSTEAD GOES TOWARDS FUNDING A WEAK ASS SHOW. PEOPLE DON'T UNDERSTAND THE TIME VALUE OF MONEY. FROM A BUSINESS POINT OF VIEW, SUCH USE OF DUES MAKES NO SENSE. CALI IMAGE IS CHANGING THE WAY CLUBS SHOULD OPERATE.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> I WASN'T TRYING TO RECRUIT YOU INTO CALI IMAGE, SO PLEASE DON'T FLATTER YOURSELF BY ASSUMING YOU'D HAVE WHAT IT TAKES TO ROLL WITH THE BEST CAR CLUB IN THE GAME. THE REASON WE INVEST A PORTION OF DUES INTO LONG TERM US TREASURY BONDS IS SO THAT OUR MEMBERS ARE GUARANTEED A RETURN ON THE INVESTMENT DOWN THE ROAD. IF YOU KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THE MARKET, YOU'D KNOW US TREASURY BONDS ARE THE MOST SECURE INVESTMENT; THEY JUST DON'T PAY AS MUCH. IT IS THE STOCK INVESTMENTS THAT TYPICALLY GET OUR MEMBERS PAID MORE MONEY AND FASTER; WHICH OF COURSE INVOLVES MORE RISK THAN THE TREASURY BONDS, BUT WITH SOUND INVESTMENT ADVICE FROM MR. SHADES, YOU CAN'T GO WRONG.
> 
> TO BETTER ILLUSTRATE MY POINT, MR. SHADES READS THE WALL STREET JOURNAL EVERYDAY. ALTHOUGH IT IS NOT REQUIRED OF MEMBERS TO READ THE WSJ, MOST MEMBERS WILL READ IT EVERYDAY, MYSELF INCLUDED. IT IS SAID THAT THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE AVERAGE WSJ READER AND THE AVERAGE COLLEGE GRADUATE IS THAT THE COLLEGE KID WILL EARN $65K PER YEAR; THE AVERAGE WSJ READER EARNS $167K PER YEAR. THIS KIND OF DISCIPLINE PAYS OFF. IN LATE 2010, MR. SHADES READ IN THE WSJ THAT BEST BUY HAD ANNOUNCED THAT THEIR PROFIT MARGIN WAS 25%. ANYTIME A PUBLICLY TRADED COMPANY OPERATES WITH A PROFIT MARGIN ABOVE 20%, YOU KNOW THEY ARE GOING TO HAVE A SURPLUS OF MONEY AND WILL LIKELY PAY DIVIDENDS. MR. SHADES MANDATED THAT ALL IMAGE MEMBERS HEAVILY INVEST IN BEST BUY STOCK. SURE ENOUGH, WE GOT THE STOCKS THE NEXT DAY BEFORE THE STOCK PRICE INCREASED. THE REAL KICKER WAS THAT THE COMPANY STARTED PAYING DIVIDENDS. NOT ONLY DID CALI IMAGE MEMBERS BENEFIT FROM SHORT SWING PROFITS, THEY ALSO REAPED THE BENEFITS OF THE DIVIDENDS.
> 
> ...


but do you have a t-shirt?


----------



## IFABSTUFF (Apr 15, 2012)

LMAO Damn...I thought you were recruiting me......that sucks....I really want to get finanacially raped.
Still not buying it
and never wanted in your club....sorry, I would never consider being a sheep to a crook in nevada.

You have a good line, but dont flatter YOURself



and I watch e trade commercials.


----------



## IFABSTUFF (Apr 15, 2012)

ars!n said:


> but do you have a t-shirt?


for the low cost of $87,063.99


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

For the bigger Clubs I Hear they throw stuff at you while you do it.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

YOU HAVE TO PULL A DRIVE BY AND JACK SOME ALL GOLD KILLER D'Z IN LESS THAN 13 MINUTES, DURING THAT TIME YOU HAVE TO LEAVE YOUR LADIE BEHIND TO GET TRAINED!


----------



## IFABSTUFF (Apr 15, 2012)

all this money flowin through Cali Image CC and I cant even find a .com.....not even a single vehicle picture anywere on the net.
SCAM BS





im even now more heart broken....not only am I not worthy of joining this club.....I also have a ride...which is strike 2.....strike 3.....I dont like criminals taking money from the innocent


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


IFABSTUFF said:


> Sorry, lost me at goldfish......and it sounds like a scam. If you want to better your members, get them discounts to their own gym membership, and give them advice on how to invest in the money market. Anyone can deal with wells fargo. Simply tell them here is were you get your plaque, sticker, and or T-shirt and let it be that. When you take someones money and not give them shit but a smile and an earfull of what your doing with their money and they will see the benefits later down the road. Your not that mans friend or family....your simply fuckin him in the ass with no KY and sending him down the road barefoot, but atleast he will get those new Jordans someday down the road.
> There is a reason for the monopoly man in your avatar, alot of people dont know how to monopolize....congrats on finding your gig. I'll keep my yearly dues and make an honest living with a real 401k invested in a secured funds account. Clubless, and still go home to my family everynight with my cash and bank card in my wallet, not in anothermans.
> Sorry bro, not buying it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> THAT IS SOUND ADVICE FROM A MEMBER OF A TOP NOTCH CLUB. LATINS FINEST HOLDS THEIR WEIGHT IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD. KEEP IT UP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> THAT IS SOUND ADVICE FROM A MEMBER OF A TOP NOTCH CLUB. LATINS FINEST HOLDS THEIR WEIGHT IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD. KEEP IT UP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn,

Those are some of the most well thought and articulate statements I have ever heard on this site. 

Even more, I've never heard the UCC (uniform comercial code) applied in the car club context. 

:wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING YOUNG SQUIRE, YOU NEED TO DO YOUR DUE DILIGENCE AND RESEARCH THE CLUB YOU WANT TO JOIN. CHECK TO SEE WHO THE MEMBERS ARE AND WHAT BENEFITS THEY OFFER (401K, GYM MEMBERSHIP, STOCK INVESTMENTS, ETC). FINDING THE RIGHT CLUB CAN BE A JOB BY ITSELF. HOWEVER, WHEN YOU LAND THE RIGHT CLUB, IT'S A GREAT FEELING. WHEN YOU ARE ROLLING WITH A CAR CLUB, IT IS A FEELING LIKE HAVING SEX; SEX IS JUST A LITTLE BIT BETTER THAN RIDING WITH A BUNCH HOMIES IN CLEAN LOW LOWS.
> 
> AT CALI IMAGE, WE STRIVE TO MAKE THE CLUBBING EXPERIENCE UNIQUE. WE OFFER MEMBERS 401K PLANS (ONLY CAR CLUB TO OFFER THAT), GYM MEMBERSHIPS (EQUINOX/LA FITNESS), AND FINANCIAL INVESTMENT SERVICES. THE INVESTMENT PROGRAM AUTOMATICALLY INVESTS PORTIONS OF OUR MEMBERS DUES INTO LONG TERM US TREASURY BONDS AND THE REST INTO STOCKS.
> 
> ...


No **** :dunno:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

IFABSTUFF said:


> LMAO Damn...I thought you were recruiting me......that sucks....I really want to get finanacially raped.
> Still not buying it
> and never wanted in your club....sorry, I would never consider being a sheep to a crook in nevada.
> 
> ...


I SENSE YOU ARE UPSET. PM ME AND I'LL SEE IF I CAN RESOLVE SOME OF YOUR ISSUES. 



IFABSTUFF said:


> all this money flowin through Cali Image CC and I cant even find a .com.....not even a single vehicle picture anywere on the net.
> SCAM BS
> 
> 
> ...


ASK ANYONE ON LIL, THA IMAGE HAS HIGH STANDARDS AND UNTIL RECENTLY, NONE OF OUR CHAPTERS WOULD ALLOW HARD TOPS; ONLY CONVERTIBLES. DON'T BE UPSET ABOUT NOT BEING IMAGE MATERIAL. THERE IS A VAST ARRAY OF OTHER CLUBS OUT THERE THAT YOU MIGHT BE BETTER SUITED FOR. 



IFABSTUFF said:


> for the low cost of $87,063.99


I'M BEGINNING TO THINK THAT YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND THE CONCEPT OF INVESTING. WE TURN A SMALL AMOUNT OF MONEY INTO A LARGER AMOUNT. 



Aztlan_Exile said:


> Damn,
> 
> Those are some of the most well thought and articulate statements I have ever heard on this site.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU. IT'S BASIC CONTRACTING PRINCIPLES DEPENDING UPON WHETHER THERE ARE GOODS OR SERVICES INVOLVED. 



BigCeez said:


> No **** :dunno:


:wave:


----------



## IFABSTUFF (Apr 15, 2012)

what part of "*I HAVE ZERO INTEREST IN JOINING YOUR 4 MEMBER CIRCLE JERK CAR CLUB"* do you *NOT* understand? 
Seriously.....your so stuck on promoting your scam that you have overlooked I 
1. Do Not want to be a part of your scam
2. Called you out
3. Dont believe a word you say
4. Think your homosexual
5. Do not think you read anything I have said, just reply to yourself
6. *NEVER HAVE AND NEVER WILL BE INTERESTED IN JOINING YOUR CLUB
*
incase you cannot read...this ones for you bud :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

This has gotta be the funniest topic I read in a while!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

IFABSTUFF said:


> what part of "*I HAVE ZERO INTEREST IN JOINING YOUR 4 MEMBER CIRCLE JERK CAR CLUB"* do you *NOT* understand?
> Seriously.....your so stuck on promoting your scam that you have overlooked I
> 1. Do Not want to be a part of your scam
> 2. Called you out
> ...



another one. hook line and sinker.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

IFABSTUFF said:


> LMAO Damn...I thought you were recruiting me......that sucks.





IFABSTUFF said:


> im even now more heart broken....not only am I not worthy of joining this club





IFABSTUFF said:


> what part of "*I HAVE ZERO INTEREST IN JOINING YOUR 4 MEMBER CIRCLE JERK CAR CLUB"* do you *NOT* understand?
> Seriously.....your so stuck on promoting your scam that you have overlooked I
> 1. Do Not want to be a part of your scam
> 2. Called you out
> ...


I SENSE YOU ARE DISPLEASED WITH THA IMAGE. I CAN ASSURE YOU THAT MR. SHADES IS EVEN MORE DISPLEASED WITH YOUR ILL WORDS YOU HAVE PUBLISHED TOWARDS THIS FINE ORGANIZATION. I CAN ALSO ASSURE YOU THAT YOU HAVE ALREADY COMMITTED AT LEAST TWO DEFAMATORY PER SE STATEMENTS. EVERYTHING YOU HAVE WRITTEN SO FAR IS IN THE PUBLIC DOMAIN AND HAS BEEN PUBLISHED TO THIRD PARTIES. UNDERSTAND THAT OUR ORGANIZATION MAY DECIDE TO PURSUE THIS MATTER CIVILY. 

FORTUNATELY FOR YOU, MR. SHADES DOES NOT CHOOSE TO USE HIS POWER AND INFLUENCE TO COMMIT FELONIES. I HAVE BEEN MORE THAN CORDIAL IN MY COMMUNICATIONS WITH YOU, YET YOU INSIST ON COMMUNICATING IN AN UNDIGNIFIED MANNER. I STRONGLY ADVISE THAT YOU MAKE PEACE WITH YOURSELF BEFORE YOU DISPLEASE MR. SHADES ANY MORE THAN YOU ALREADY HAVE.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Skim said:


> another one. hook line and sinker.


:rofl:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

TTT for Cali Image


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

EBAY said:


> TTT for Cali Image


Your Paris Le Cab would be a perfect fit for the Image.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> I SENSE YOU ARE DISPLEASED WITH THA IMAGE. I CAN ASSURE YOU THAT MR. SHADES IS EVEN MORE DISPLEASED WITH YOUR ILL WORDS YOU HAVE PUBLISHED TOWARDS THIS FINE ORGANIZATION. I CAN ALSO ASSURE YOU THAT YOU HAVE ALREADY COMMITTED AT LEAST TWO DEFAMATORY PER SE STATEMENTS. EVERYTHING YOU HAVE WRITTEN SO FAR IS IN THE PUBLIC DOMAIN AND HAS BEEN PUBLISHED TO THIRD PARTIES. UNDERSTAND THAT OUR ORGANIZATION MAY DECIDE TO PURSUE THIS MATTER CIVILY.
> 
> FORTUNATELY FOR YOU, MR. SHADES DOES NOT CHOOSE TO USE HIS POWER AND INFLUENCE TO COMMIT FELONIES. I HAVE BEEN MORE THAN CORDIAL IN MY COMMUNICATIONS WITH YOU, YET YOU INSIST ON COMMUNICATING IN AN UNDIGNIFIED MANNER. I STRONGLY ADVISE THAT YOU MAKE PEACE WITH YOURSELF BEFORE YOU DISPLEASE MR. SHADES ANY MORE THAN YOU ALREADY HAVE.


I knew there was a lawyer behind such lingo :scrutinize:


----------



## IFABSTUFF (Apr 15, 2012)

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> I SENSE YOU ARE DISPLEASED WITH THA IMAGE. I CAN ASSURE YOU THAT MR. SHADES IS EVEN MORE DISPLEASED WITH YOUR ILL WORDS YOU HAVE PUBLISHED TOWARDS THIS FINE ORGANIZATION. I CAN ALSO ASSURE YOU THAT YOU HAVE ALREADY COMMITTED AT LEAST TWO DEFAMATORY PER SE STATEMENTS. EVERYTHING YOU HAVE WRITTEN SO FAR IS IN THE PUBLIC DOMAIN AND HAS BEEN PUBLISHED TO THIRD PARTIES. UNDERSTAND THAT OUR ORGANIZATION MAY DECIDE TO PURSUE THIS MATTER CIVILY.
> 
> FORTUNATELY FOR YOU, MR. SHADES DOES NOT CHOOSE TO USE HIS POWER AND INFLUENCE TO COMMIT FELONIES. I HAVE BEEN MORE THAN CORDIAL IN MY COMMUNICATIONS WITH YOU, YET YOU INSIST ON COMMUNICATING IN AN UNDIGNIFIED MANNER. I STRONGLY ADVISE THAT YOU MAKE PEACE WITH YOURSELF BEFORE YOU DISPLEASE MR. SHADES ANY MORE THAN YOU ALREADY HAVE.


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

EBAY said:


> TTT for Cali Image


:yes:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

is this for real


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MINT'Z said:


> is this for real


The IMAGE is world wide. You must have been under a rock for awhile.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

Umm ok I've never herd of it ...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

It's all good. I'm sure MR.SHADES will be coming to your town soon


----------



## IFABSTUFF (Apr 15, 2012)

lol yeah....hes got meat for everyone!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

BIG RED said:


> The IMAGE is world wide. You must have been under a rock for awhile.


Perhaps a link to its chapter's website or LaItLow link might help?!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Beware least you want to meet Mr.Shades meat!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Good lawd


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

if I wasn't forced by court order to be in my club I would be Cali image all day long . Mister Shades takes good care of his people. I heard that the vice pres of the walla walla wershington chapter is not the best looking of homies. Like most of us lowriders, overweight. Well for the homies birthday mister shades sent 2 models from barriogirls.com from Los Angeles to gangbang/ fuck suck the homie all weekend at the prestigious comfort inn express for the whole weekend . Mister shades even kicked in for dinner at chilis and Ernie's chicken shack on main street.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> wtf is a cuttlas


:rant:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

all members got to sex your girl....lol:inout:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey mr amazin.... Could you let mister shades know that i said some kind words about him?
Thank you bro. 
Oh also could you ask if his son liked the $300 toys r us gift certificate I sent for his kindergarten graduation? 
Please make sure mister shades knows I'm here for him if he needs anything. Thank you amazin cauc


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

.. Whoop ther it is .....


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Cali image... LOL, its the same fuckin douche with different screen names, what a fuckin joke that fool!


----------



## IFABSTUFF (Apr 15, 2012)

ONE8SEVEN said:


>


 wow....but that dont mean much....need proof of rides to prove "eliteness"


----------



## T SHIRT RIDER (May 28, 2012)

I laugh at these suckas who can't get in a club, look at me I'm in one !!!! no car or any intentions of getting in one :roflmao:


----------



## T SHIRT RIDER (May 28, 2012)

I laugh at these suckas who can't get in a club :roflmao: look at me no car or any intentions of getting one but I still got the shirt and the plaque


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

T SHIRT RIDER said:


> I laugh at these suckas who can't get in a club :roflmao: *look at me no car or any intentions of getting one but I still got the shirt and the plaque*


wonder what club allows that :wow:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

EBAY said:


> TTT for Cali Image


THANKS EBAY. MUCH RESPECT FROM MR. SHADES & THA IMAGE. 



BIG RED said:


> Your Paris Le Cab would be a perfect fit for the Image.


THA IMAGE WILL ALWAYS HAVE A PLAQUE WAITING FOR EBAY. HE'S ALWAYS BEEN A GREAT ALLY AND WE LOOK FORWARD TO KICKING IT WITH HIM AT THE SD INDOOR SHOW. 



Aztlan_Exile said:


> I knew there was a lawyer behind such lingo :scrutinize:


ALTHOUGH THA IMAGE DOES NOT HAVE ITS OWN IN HOUSE COUNSEL AT THIS TIME, MR. SHADES DOES RETAIN COUNSEL FOR ALL CONTRACTUAL MATTERS THAT THA IMAGE ENGAGES IN. YOU'D BE SURPRISED HOW MANY LEGAL ISSUES ONE CAN RUN INTO WHEN YOU HEAD THE NUMBER ONE CAR CLUB.



BIG RED said:


> The IMAGE is world wide. You must have been under a rock for awhile.


THANK YOU BIG RED. THESE NEW PUPS AREN'T FAMILIAR WITH THE REAL BIG DAWGS. 



MINT'Z said:


> Umm ok I've never herd of it ...


YOU LEARN SOMETHING NEW EVERYDAY. 



BIG RED said:


> It's all good. I'm sure MR.SHADES will be coming to your town soon


MR. SHADES IS A BUSY MAN. HE'S BEEN EXTREMELY BUSY THIS WEEK WITH MID WEST EXPANSION AND THE VOLATILITY OF THE MARKET; ESPECIALLY WITH CONCERNS OF GREECE LEAVING THE EUROZONE AND RISING CONCERNS OF SPANISH BANKS ADVERSELY AFFECTING GLOBAL STOCKS. 



IFABSTUFF said:


> lol yeah....hes got meat for everyone!


I'M GLAD YOU'RE MAKING PEACE WITH YOURSELF. THE TRUTH IS THAT YOU SHOULD COME OUT TO THE CALI IMAGE SOUTH BAY PICNIC THIS AUGUST. MR. SHADES KNOWS HIS WAY AROUND A BBQ AND WILL BE SERVING HIS MEAT ALL DAY LONG.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

manu samoa said:


> if I wasn't forced by court order to be in my club I would be Cali image all day long . Mister Shades takes good care of his people. I heard that the vice pres of the walla walla wershington chapter is not the best looking of homies. Like most of us lowriders, overweight. Well for the homies birthday mister shades sent 2 models from barriogirls.com from Los Angeles to gangbang/ fuck suck the homie all weekend at the prestigious comfort inn express for the whole weekend . Mister shades even kicked in for dinner at chilis and Ernie's chicken shack on main street.


THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS MANU SAMOA. MR. SHADES ALWAYS SAYS THAT EVERY CLUB HAS THEIR "ONE THAT GOT AWAY" STORY. HIS BIGGEST DISAPPOINTMENT WAS THAT YOU DIDN'T FLY THA IMAGE PLAQUE. YET, IN A WAY, HE IS AT PEACE KNOWING THAT YOU ARE WITH A GREAT CLUB. 

AS FOR THE WALLA WALLA CHAPTER, DARNEL, VP OF THAT CHAPTER, HAS NOW LOST OVER 130 LBS. YOU SEE, MR. SHADES EARNED HIS NAME BECAUSE OF HIS GENEROSITY. HIS GENEROSITY IS LIKE A MOUNTAIN THAT "SHADES" US FROM THE BURNING SUN. AFTER THE RUB N TUG, HE GOT DARNEL A PERSONAL TRAINER BUT DARNEL'S HEALTH HAD DETERIORATED TO THE EXTENT THAT HE COULDN'T EVEN EXERCISE. MR. SHADES DECIDED TO COVER THE COSTS FOR A LAP BAND. DARNEL IS NOW DOING GREAT AND IS MAKING USE OF HIS GYM MEMBERSHIP.


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

no disrespect to u cali image or "mr shades" but u speak in 3rd person, makes you sound like a robot :ugh:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

manu samoa said:


> Hey mr amazin.... Could you let mister shades know that i said some kind words about him?
> Thank you bro.
> Oh also could you ask if his son liked the $300 toys r us gift certificate I sent for his kindergarten graduation?
> Please make sure mister shades knows I'm here for him if he needs anything. Thank you amazin cauc


I LET MR. SHADES KNOW. HE WAS HUMBLED THAT YOU THOUGHT OF HIM. HE ALSO SAID THE GIFT CARD WAS COMPLETELY UNNECESSARY, BUT THAT HE WAS GRATEFUL TO HAVE SINCERE PEOPLE LIKE YOU IN HIS CIRCLE. HE SAID HIS SON, MATEO, WAS THRILLED. HE IS PLANNING A TRIP OUT YOUR WAY FOR THE USO SHOW. PLEASE KEEP US INFORMED AS TO THE DATE. I BELIEVE IT WAS LATE JULY OR EARLY AUGUST LAST YEAR. FYI, AUGUST 18 IS THA IMAGE SOUTH BAY PICNIC, SO HE WON'T BE ABLE TO MAKE IT THAT WEEKEND.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

ElKamster said:


> no disrespect to u cali image or "mr shades" but u speak in 3rd person, makes you sound like a robot :ugh:


NO OFFENSE TAKEN ELhamster. IF I WERE TO SPEAK IN THIRD PERSON, I WOULD SAY: 'THA AMAZIN CAUC APPRECIATES YOUR SUPPORT OF THA IMAGE." 

I DON'T BELIEVE I HAVE DONE THAT, HOWEVER, SHOULD YOU NOTICE ANY OF MY POSTS WRITEN IN THIRD PERSON, FEEL FREE TO PM ME THE POST NUMBER AND I'LL EDIT THE POST. THANKS FOR YOUR CONCERN.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

ElKamster said:


> wonder what club allows that :wow:


NOT THIS CLUB


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good topic. Different points of views.


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

KAMOZO_310 said:


> wonder what club allows that :wow:


U'd b suprised, I was in one like that no b.s, im being for reals, & thats just one of the reasons I quit that club...no names


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

Pure Lowridin said:


> U'd b suprised, I was in one like that no b.s, im being for reals, & thats just one of the reasons I quit that club...no names


WE WANT NAMES :naughty:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

KAMOZO_310 said:


> WE WANT NAMES :naughty:


x2:yes:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

Pure Lowridin said:


> U'd b suprised, I was in one like that no b.s, im being for reals, & thats just one of the reasons I quit that club...no names


PLEASE PROVIDE LIST OF CLUBS YOU HAVE BEEN A MEMBER OF. WE WILL TAKE IT FROM THERE.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

does mr shades have plans for any northern california chapters? he has sparked interest in the northern california lowrider community


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> PLEASE PROVIDE LIST OF CLUBS YOU HAVE BEEN A MEMBER OF. WE WILL TAKE IT FROM THERE.


Ive only been in one c.c, that one


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

And thats why I rather not call any names...


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> THANKS EBAY. MUCH RESPECT FROM MR. SHADES & THA IMAGE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that aint the gayest shit Ive ever heard :uh:


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

Here's a flyer check us out.

Roy


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

lowpro85 said:


> If that aint the gayest shit Ive ever heard :uh:


I'M CONFIDENT THE GAYEST THING YOU'VE EVER HEARD IS YOUR VOICE.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:shocked:


:drama:


----------



## IFABSTUFF (Apr 15, 2012)

KrazyKuttingRoy said:


> Here's a flyer check us out.
> 
> Roy
> View attachment 489014


 good prices, I always thought plaques went for alot more cash!


----------



## IFABSTUFF (Apr 15, 2012)

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> I'M CONFIDENT THE GAYEST THING YOU'VE EVER HEARD IS YOUR VOICE.


 My wife watch's the voice....it is pretty gay. Maybe Mr. Shades could serve his meat to that midget black dude cee lo


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> I'M CONFIDENT THE GAYEST THING YOU'VE EVER HEARD IS YOUR VOICE.


:facepalm: You got me there :|


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Cee-lo used to ride the streets of fort Wayne Indiana in a baby blue 75 grand prix with an old Milwaukee beer tap shifter handle back in 93


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Pure Lowridin said:


> Ive only been in one c.c, that one


Do they use initials alot? :inout:


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

Pure Lowridin said:


> U'd b suprised, I was in one like that no b.s, im being for reals, & thats just one of the reasons I quit that club...no names


:rofl: Then it's not really a _*Car*_ Club it's just a club. I'm not saying car clubs gotta have plaques, logos, events to be legitimate, but you at the very least need a car to least fit the name. That's the equivalent of joining a M.C. and owning everything but a motorcycle.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

What I learned from this topic:

You don't need shit but a flunkie white guy with a thesaurus to have a car club.


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

payfred said:


> Do they use initials alot? :inout:


Naw


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Courage said:


> :rofl: Then it's not really a _*Car*_ Club it's just a club. I'm not saying car clubs gotta have plaques, logos, events to be legitimate, but you at the very least need a car to least fit the name. That's the equivalent of joining a M.C. and owning everything but a motorcycle.


Lol true....they do got some bads rides thou


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

Pure Lowridin said:


> Lol true....they do got some bads rides thou


That's still sort of a amazing though. I figure most clubs just had the ( what I perceive to be a)standard rule of earning your plaque. I'm waiting for my bel-air to be finished before I get my plaque.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Great topic.


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Courage said:


> That's still sort of a amazing though. I figure most clubs just had the ( what I perceive to be a)standard rule of earning your plaque. I'm waiting for my bel-air to be finished before I get my plaque.


Yea...n thats the way I think its suposed to be..


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

I told you homie, Im an OG. I would not steer you wrong. Sangre por sangre!You have to kill a member of another car club. Manuel stashed the shank in the kitchen under the biggest pot.If you do it you will become successfully one of us, if you fail you die!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Cuban Dave said:


> I told you homie, Im an OG. I would not steer you wrong. Sangre por sangre!You have to kill a member of another car club. Manuel stashed the shank in the kitchen under the biggest pot.If you do it you will become successfully one of us, if you fail you die!


this is only true if you do not have a sister for the club you r trying to join to pass around


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> this is only true if you do not have a sister for the club you r trying to join to pass around


or if you're not willing to jump you and hop your car in.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS MANU SAMOA. MR. SHADES ALWAYS SAYS THAT EVERY CLUB HAS THEIR "ONE THAT GOT AWAY" STORY. HIS BIGGEST DISAPPOINTMENT WAS THAT YOU DIDN'T FLY THA IMAGE PLAQUE. YET, IN A WAY, HE IS AT PEACE KNOWING THAT YOU ARE WITH A GREAT CLUB.
> 
> AS FOR THE WALLA WALLA CHAPTER, DARNEL, VP OF THAT CHAPTER, HAS NOW LOST OVER 130 LBS. YOU SEE, MR. SHADES EARNED HIS NAME BECAUSE OF HIS GENEROSITY. HIS GENEROSITY IS LIKE A MOUNTAIN THAT "SHADES" US FROM THE BURNING SUN. AFTER THE RUB N TUG, HE GOT DARNEL A PERSONAL TRAINER BUT DARNEL'S HEALTH HAD DETERIORATED TO THE EXTENT THAT HE COULDN'T EVEN EXERCISE. MR. SHADES DECIDED TO COVER THE COSTS FOR A LAP BAND. DARNEL IS NOW DOING GREAT AND IS MAKING USE OF HIS GYM MEMBERSHIP.


thats a real muthafuxka move right there. much respect.


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

Mr Jigsaw said:


> car clubs are fo *******


Nice signature :biggrin:


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

Cuban Dave said:


> I told you homie, Im an OG. I would not steer you wrong. Sangre por sangre!You have to kill a member of another car club. Manuel stashed the shank in the kitchen under the biggest pot.If you do it you will become successfully one of us, if you fail you die!


:ninja: :roflmao:


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

EBAY said:


> Aye holmes, you have to buy nike cortez, a palm comb, a hair net and get a smile now cry later tatted on you.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## El Caballo (Jun 7, 2012)

I've been in one for 11 years, my entry was unusual; I got a dudes back in a bar fight, he got jumped by three and I evened it out. A good club will ask you after a period of time and won't ask you to do stupid menial shit. Leave that to the m/c posers, I would no more accept being told to roll a peanut with my nose accross a parking lot than ask someone else to do that. Tricks are for kids; you want to be around people who are going to respect you and that you can respect. The prospect period is for your own good as well, you may decide that they are fuckwits you don't want anything to do with. Don't let anyone use you. Better to find out without any commitments made. If you think its alright, make friends and participate. You will only get out of it what you put into it. Do it for the wrong reasons and it will not end well, do it for the right reasons and you will have a good crew. There will be times of drama and times that more than make up for that. Hold no grudges, your happiness is way too important for that. That is just my experience, hope it helps.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TO ME WHAT I DON'T LIKE IS THAT OTHER CAR CLUBS LET ANY CAR FLY A PLAQUE JUST TO HAVE MORE CARS SOME I SEE HAVE PRIMER SPOTS RUST ETC. ETC. AND THEY ARE FLYING A PLAQUE TO ME THAT MAKES LOWRIDER LOOK BAD THATS WHAT I THINK


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

IN IN OUR CLUB WE JUST DON'T LET ANY CAR IN OUR RIDES ARE FROM 77 ON DOWN NO PRIMER BULLSHIT OR RUST WE HAVE A 90 PROBATION BEFORE YOU GET YOUR PLAQUE AND YOU RIDE HAS TO BE REALLY NICE HYDRO'S/ OR BAGS IT DONT MATTER 13'S OR 14'S, OUR DUE'S OUR 10 BUCKS A MONTH FAMILY COMES FIRST AND YOUR RENT OR BILLS COME FIRST BUT WE ALSO HAVE NICE RIDES IN CLASSIC STYLE CC MY RIDE IS UNDER CONSTRUCTION AND IT WONT BE FLYING A PLAQUE TILL ITS DONE UP RIGHT NOT HALF ASS EITHER


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Damn them some big ass letters


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT for Mr shades!


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> TTT for Mr shades!


real lowrider


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Skim said:


> Damn them some big ass letters


*x2... i can read them without my glasses...... *


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

Skim said:


> Damn them some big ass letters


lol


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

CHECK OUT 
LOWRIDERSTYLECARCLUB.COM


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> lol


Its funny you worry bout what other clubs do


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

FirmeJoe said:


> Its funny you worry bout what other clubs do


well if your going to fly a plaque make it look clean like for cleaning your white walls shinning up your chrome dont just throw a paint job on it, it's ok what i think if you dont like it dont come on here bro


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Every c.c has its on ways, ^ $10 month thats good in my opinion, the c.c I was in at first was $20/mnth then they raised it to $100/mnth...... F that


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Im part of a drinking club that fucks with cars if we have money after buying beer


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> TO ME WHAT I DON'T LIKE IS THAT OTHER CAR CLUBS LET ANY CAR FLY A PLAQUE JUST TO HAVE MORE CARS SOME I SEE HAVE PRIMER SPOTS RUST ETC. ETC. AND THEY ARE FLYING A PLAQUE TO ME THAT MAKES LOWRIDER LOOK BAD THATS WHAT I THINK


i've been on a construction site and seen a primered lowrider with a plaque in the window parked in the dirt and being used to haul tools and shit. basically a work car.


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

fool2 said:


> i've been on a construction site and seen a primered lowrider with a plaque in the window parked in the dirt and being used to haul tools and shit. basically a work car.


but you want people to look at lowriders clean not a trashy thing theres got to be standards


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

LOOK AT OUR RIDE'S WE ARE CLEAN NOT TO OVER KILL AND WE GET ALOT OF PROP'S FROM BIG NAME CLUB'S LIKE THE IMPERIALS, GROUPE WE GET ALOT OF PROP'S BUT WE DON'T GET OUR HEADS BIG LIKE SOME OTHER CLUBS DO 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-ca...-car-club.html


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

PEOPLE WANT ALOT OF CAR'S IN THE CLUB BUT THEY DONT CARE HOW THEY LOOK AND LET THEM FLY PLAQUES LOOK AT IMPERIALS CC AND LIFESTYLE, STYLE CC, ELITE CC THEY ARE THE BEST OUT THERE AND THAT'S HOW MY DAD WANTS HIS CLUB TO BE LIKE MAKE LOWRIDERS HAVE A GOOD NAME AND GOOD REPUTION


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

HATE HATE HATE u sound like kids complaining if u wanna say somthing to someclub than say it. If not mind ur own. I bet ur club at first start had some buckets that have now came along way.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ayo you either put in work, or get sexed in.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> ayo you either put in work,* or get sexed in*.


thats how joe ray got down with Cali Image


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> thats how joe ray got down with Cali Image


:shh::happysad:


----------



## lownslow805 (Feb 29, 2012)

Is *Mr. Shades* the same vato AKA *Mr. Glasshouse????
*Sounds like the same propaganda from both of them..................


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> HATE HATE HATE u sound like kids complaining if u wanna say somthing to someclub than say it. If not mind ur own. I bet ur club at first start had some buckets that have now came along way.


we started clean cars not rusty junk and primer spots


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> HATE HATE HATE u sound like kids complaining if u wanna say somthing to someclub than say it. If not mind ur own. I bet ur club at first start had some buckets that have now came along way.


Naw that nikka wont say shit just post large text about it :ugh:


----------



## lownslow805 (Feb 29, 2012)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> we started clean cars not rusty junk and primer spots


:boink:


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> PEOPLE WANT ALOT OF CAR'S IN THE CLUB BUT THEY DONT CARE HOW THEY LOOK AND LET THEM FLY PLAQUES LOOK AT CALI IMAGE AND ALL THE 1:25 CLUBS THEY ARE THE BEST OUT THERE AND THAT'S HOW MY DAD WANTS HIS CLUB TO BE LIKE MAKE LOWRIDERS HAVE A GOOD NAME AND GOOD REPUTION



uffin:


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> thats how joe ray got down with Cali Image


SHHHH! Eso fue un secreto!!


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

yeah thats what i dont like. oh u cant roll with us unless ur shit is super clean and whats prosecting sounds gay.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

lone star said:


> Im part of a drinking club that fucks with cars if we have money after buying beer


:werd: *THATS ABOUT IT!*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> yeah thats what i dont like. oh u cant roll with us unless ur shit is super clean and whats prosecting sounds gay.


whats prosecting?


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

Prosecting does sound gay


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

prospecting. prostitution?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Skim said:


> whats prosecting?


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Darth_Maul (Jun 30, 2012)

83cuttlas said:


> Is it like the union u gotta know somebody ,,,lol nah just asking must be KOO to roll with nothin but Lo los cruising ,,and all with the same passion ,,stay up every one


You don't ask to join a club, you get asked. And it varies from club to club on what they like as potential members. But, the general ideal member, would be a dedicated, family orientated person with a clean ride.


----------



## Too-Low (Mar 19, 2011)

*IVE NEVER HEARD OF CALI IMAGE, IM NOT SAYING THEY DONT EXIST BUT IT SOUNDS LIKE THEY ARE ON SOME CULTIST TYPE ISH PRAISING THIS "MR.SHADES" LIKE HES JESUS IN THE FLESH, TO BE HONEST HOW I CAME UP THERE WAS ONE CLUB MY DAD HAD THE OPTION OF JOINING AND THAT WAS THE COMPTON MAJESTICS AND THATS A PRESTIGIOUS CAR CLUB NAME AND ALL THERE CARS ARE CLEAN AND ITS WHAT I GREW UP AROUND AND WHAT IM ACCUSTOMED TO..BUT DONT GO PROMOTING A DAM CLUB LIKE YOUR TRYING TO MEET SOME KIND OF GOAL..ANYWAY THAT CRAP JUST SOUNDS ALL SORTS OF FLAKEY AND WRONG*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

MR. SHADES IS GONNA BE VERY UPSET AT YOUR COMMENT SIR.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Mr shades takes penitentiary chances when someone down talks cali image.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

I talk alot of shit...... but never about cali image hno:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

^^^^ Got sexed into his club :yes:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

lone star said:


> Mr shades takes penitentiary chances when someone down talks cali image.


The only penitentiary chance MR.SHADES takes is in court and having you put in the pen for slander against the powerful CALI IMAGE.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

BIG RED said:


> The only penitentiary chance MR.SHADES takes is in court and having you put in the pen for slander against the powerful CALI IMAGE.


Real talk.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

Too-Low said:


> *IVE NEVER HEARD OF CALI IMAGE, IM NOT SAYING THEY DONT EXIST BUT IT SOUNDS LIKE THEY ARE ON SOME CULTIST TYPE ISH PRAISING THIS "MR.SHADES" LIKE HES JESUS IN THE FLESH, TO BE HONEST HOW I CAME UP THERE WAS ONE CLUB MY DAD HAD THE OPTION OF JOINING AND THAT WAS THE COMPTON MAJESTICS AND THATS A PRESTIGIOUS CAR CLUB NAME AND ALL THERE CARS ARE CLEAN AND ITS WHAT I GREW UP AROUND AND WHAT IM ACCUSTOMED TO..BUT DONT GO PROMOTING A DAM CLUB LIKE YOUR TRYING TO MEET SOME KIND OF GOAL..ANYWAY THAT CRAP JUST SOUNDS ALL SORTS OF FLAKEY AND WRONG*


WHEN I FIRST READ YOUR POST, I WAS A BIT IRKED BY IT. IT IS DISHEARTENING TO HEAR THE LACK OF RESPECT THAT SOME OF YOU YOUNGSTERS SHOW FOR SOME OF THE PINNACLES IN LOWRIDING. WHAT'S WORSE IS THAT YOU SPEAK ILL OF MR. SHADES, A MAN WHO VOICES HIS DISSATISFACTION THROUGH SILENCE. THE REALITY IS THAT WE NEEDS MORE MR. SHADES IN THIS WORLD, NOT JUST IN LOWRIDING. IN FACT, HE HAS NEVER LIMITED HIMSELF TO JUST LOWRIDING. HE'S AN ACTIVE COMMUNITY MEMBER; WHO OVER THE PAST 5 YEARS HELPED SPEARHEAD THE R.E.A.C.H PROGRAM IN THE GREATER LOS ANGELES AREA. HIS EFFORTS HAVE ALLOWED FOR "AT RISK YOUTH" SUCH AS YOURSELF TO HAVE AN OPPORTUNITY TO GO TO COLLEGE WITH A 5% ATTRITION RATE FROM HIGH SCHOOL. ITS A SLAP IN THE FACE TO HAVE MR. SHADES AND THA IMAGE LOWERED TO THE LIKES OF A CULT OR SOME FLY BY NIGHT PROMOTION WHEN HE IS AFFORDING YOU OPPORTUNITIES THAT YOUR OWN FATHER DROPPED THE BALL ON. 

YET, IN A WEIRD WAY, I PITY YOU. YOU ARE SO MESMERIZED BY A $2100 CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE THAT YOU'VE GIVEN UP ON PURSUING BIGGER GOALS. THIS IS A SYSTEMIC PROBLEM IN LOW INCOME AREAS SUCH AS YOUR NEIGHBORHOOD. THAT IS WHY CALI IMAGE STRIVES HARD TO ALLOW FOR PEOPLE TO REACH THEIR TRUE FULL POTENTIAL. WHILE MEMBERS OF THA IMAGE SHARE COMMON GROUND WITH THE LOVE FOR THESE TOP NOTCH LOWRIDERS WE BUILD, IT IS THE SHARED VISION OF UPWARD MOBILITY AND HEALTH THAT SERVES AS THE ADHESIVE THAT MAKES US A STRONG ORGANIZATION. YOU FAIL TO SEE THAT. INSTEAD, YOU CLOAK YOUR INSECURITIES OF YOUR UNKNOWN POTENTIAL IN THE GUISE OF RIDICULE TOWARDS POSITIVE MEMBERS OF THE COMMUNITY. 

WAKE UP MY YOUNG BROTHER. EXPECT THE BEST IN LIFE AND NEVER SETTLE FOR LESS THAN WHAT YOU DESERVE.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

BIG RED said:


> The only penitentiary chance MR.SHADES takes is in court and having you put in the pen for slander against the powerful CALI IMAGE.


THIS IS TRUE. MR. SHADES DOES NOT EXEMPT HIMSELF FROM CLUB RULES; HE DEALS WITH ALL ADVERSE ISSUES IN DIGNIFIED AND LEGAL WAYS.



FirmeJoe said:


> I talk alot of shit...... but never about cali image hno:


THANK YOU JOE. THA IMAGE APPRECIATES YOUR PERSONAL RESTRAINT. 



lone star said:


> Mr shades takes penitentiary chances when someone down talks cali image.


hno:



Skim said:


> MR. SHADES IS GONNA BE VERY UPSET AT YOUR COMMENT SIR.


HE WASN'T IMPRESSED, BUT HE UNDERSTANDS THAT YOU CAN LEAD A DONKEY TO WATER, BUT YOU CAN'T FORCE IT TO DRINK.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

I need to dig up that pic of Mr Shades I have


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Darth_Maul said:


> You don't ask to join a club, you get asked. And it varies from club to club on what they like as potential members. But, the general ideal member, would be a dedicated, family orientated person with a clean ride.


I dissagree.... clubs shouldn't approach someone.. that person should approach the club... and its the club decision for the person to even be admitted as a prospect...:nicoderm:

I've seen some clubs go out to car shows and hand out plaques to solo riders... fuck all that.. :facepalm:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

payfred said:


> I need to dig up that pic of Mr Shades I have


I wanna see it...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

payfred said:


> I need to dig up that pic of Mr Shades I have


:drama:


----------



## Moonlighters Pres (Jul 18, 2012)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :drama:


:420:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

PICAZZO said:


> You gotta get jumped in for 60 seconds!


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

BIG RED said:


> ^^^^ Got sexed into his club :yes:


:roflmao:



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> This has gotta be the funniest topic I read in a while!


:yes:



PAPA_SNOPS said:


> prospecting. prostitution?


:dunno:



Darth_Maul said:


> You don't ask to join a club, you get asked. And it varies from club to club on what they like as potential members. But, the general ideal member, would be a dedicated, family orientated person with a clean ride.


:yes::yes:




lone star said:


> Im part of a drinking club that fucks with cars if we have money after buying beer


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

This shit is funny


----------

